#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Moving to PI in 2013 from Canada

## dharmabum

I know someone out there has been there and done this, got the t-shirt and wore it out. So I ask if you can help me.

At 65 and with pension in hand I want to take one last voyage around the world going East this time and settle in PI somewhere. My last visit 3 years ago convinced me of the indomitable spirit of the natives. They are tough, resourceful and mainly of good heart. 

If the world economy does not go  off a cliff I can afford to buy a decent house on the beach and the pension will keep me in a style I can't afford in Canada. I live in the Lower Rainland for summers and travel winters. Last year was S America. This year I'm going full out and sailing from New York to Spain then E Africa before making my way across the Indian Ocean for the Far East and PI.

 I have some experience in Thailand and Indonesia (mainly Bali) and the one trip to PI for about 3 months in 2009/2010.  I saw a bit of Luzon, Puerta Galera, Cebu City, Negros Oriental and Bohol. 

In 2013 I aim to explore Leyte and Palawan. I still like to dive and snorkel. So if you have broken trail on this venture and now live in PI I would value your advice and suggestions. 

Forgive me if this topic exists here already. I'm not well versed in procedures and my limited search turned nothing up. If you can link me to a better place for this topic please do so.

Cheers and good health,

dharambum

----------


## Neo

> My last visit 3 years ago convinced me of the indomitable spirit of the natives. They are tough, resourceful and mainly of good heart.


Yeah.. that's one way of putting it.. still I don't suppose they have temples in PI.

 :sexy:

----------


## geoff

You mean you are sailing single handed to all these places.??

----------


## dharmabum

I am sailing on MV Jamaica calling at Norfolk and Savanna before steaming to Algeciras across the mid Atlantic. She is french. CMA CGA but flying the flag of Cyprus.

Re:Temples. I never needed one to practice. 

Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## terry57

Let me know how you go.

Never been there always seems a tad sussed to me. Good luck with it.

Hows the Medical situation considering your getting along in years, that's very important to me these days and I'm only 55.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Dharma: I've lived here for 16 years. If you have specific questions, I'll try to answer them. Let me know.

----------


## dharmabum

Health is an issue but nothing serious so far. BP 140/80 with a pill. Addicted to natrual light and fresh air. Can't get the later in LOS, with the brown cloud ever present from China and the persistent burning etc. At least outside Manila and Cebu city there is a chance for clean air and cleanish oceans.

 I've dove in Gulf of Thailand before and swam too but with water is always suspect from sewage and other nasty pollutants I look forward to Palawan reefs full of color. Dove off Moal Boal last trip on Cebu and saw fish that were new to me.  

If  things get dodgy I reckon I can fly to BKK or Singapore I suppose. Staying put in the West just for cheap drugs doesn't seem worth it. The medical may be free but waiting for 8 months for a procedure can kill you too.

----------


## Neo

> I am sailing on MV Jamaica calling at Norfolk and Savanna before steaming to Algeciras across the mid Atlantic. She is french. CMA CGA but flying the flag of Cyprus.


You're travelling by ship, not as crew I assume.. what made you choose that method and how long does the journey take?

Take my advice. When you stop in Algecerias don't hang about there it's a seedy little town, head West around the coast for about 10 miles to Tariffa, the most southerly point in Europe, a beautiful Moorish town in Andalucia. The strait there is very narrow and the Morrocan mountains on the other side make for a spectacular view from the beach. You'll be on the Atlantic there so the water is decidedly fresh in comparison to the Med. Such a beautiful part of the world, if I had a choice I would retire there.

----------


## draco888

> I know someone out there has been there and done this, got the t-shirt and wore it out. So I ask if you can help me.
> 
> At 65 and with pension in hand I want to take one last voyage around the world going East this time and settle in PI somewhere. My last visit 3 years ago convinced me of the indomitable spirit of the natives. They are tough, resourceful and mainly of good heart. 
> 
> If the world economy does not go  off a cliff I can afford to buy a decent house on the beach and the pension will keep me in a style I can't afford in Canada. I live in the Lower Rainland for summers and travel winters. Last year was S America. This year I'm going full out and sailing from New York to Spain then E Africa before making my way across the Indian Ocean for the Far East and PI.
> 
>  I have some experience in Thailand and Indonesia (mainly Bali) and the one trip to PI for about 3 months in 2009/2010.  I saw a bit of Luzon, Puerta Galera, Cebu City, Negros Oriental and Bohol. 
> 
> In 2013 I aim to explore Leyte and Palawan. I still like to dive and snorkel. So if you have broken trail on this venture and now live in PI I would value your advice and suggestions. 
> ...


Davis is the man to consult I think. Mindanao is relatively cheap and avoids the typhoons. Samal Island?

----------


## dharmabum

I have a single cabin this time.  Some freighters do take passengers. My last trip in April this year was from Rio to New York in the owners cabin. Very nice. The Capt was a Brit,the chief engineer was French Canadian and the other chief a prickly Russian. The 18 crew were all Kiribatis,but at least 90% of all freighter crews are Filipino. We crossed  the Caribbean and the Bermuda triangle.  

 From NYC to Algeciras will be approx 17 days with calls at Norfolk and Savanna.   I missed a more direct ride out of Montreal that would be only 10 days on Hanjin line.

A ship offers comfort and enough solitude to relax. It's not for everyone for sure but I like that freighters are simple and pragmatic. Also healthier than a cruise ship that has 2,000 to 4,000 people in a confined living space. 


Yes, Algeciras is just where I land. Was thinking of Malaga for a month or so.

My dream life in PI would see me in a spacious house on 2 or 3 acres but I reckon I'll have to take direction from whichever lady sees fit to sort me out and that will be a formidable challenge. 

Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## terry57

^

Respect to you mate as your really on a journey.

Fantastic stuff and all the best to you. 

So much more stimulating than hearing about some tossers night with a scank bar girl in Pattaya.

----------


## Neo

> Was thinking of Malaga for a month or so.


The coast between Gib and Malaga is the Costa Del Sol.. it's well developed, has everything an English speaker could need without ever having to delve too far into Spanish culture.. the other direction is Andalucia, true Spain where a little effort may be required but the experience is far more rewarding.. maybe you should stretch to a hire car and try a bit of both worlds.. you can get from one to the other in a relatively short time and the difference is remarkable. 

IMHO Malaga is a shithole full of immigrants trying sell junk or rip off tourists and the Costa all the worst elements of British society fuelled by by cheap booze and drugs.

I guess I'm just getting older, getting into fights with gangs around Malaga, staying awake three days on a blinder in Bena Madena or getting arrested at gunpoint in Algecerias used to hold a visceral excitement for me.. nowadays my idea of a good time in Spain is struggling to follow the flow of conversation amongst the hubub of a local tapas.

----------


## geoff

And here's me thinking that you were sailing single handed on your trip, in your own boat.  I wish to sail from UK to Vancouver, "False Creek", and was looking for some info.

----------


## fredbloggs

> My dream life in PI would see me in a spacious house on 2 or 3 acres but I reckon I'll have to take direction from whichever lady sees fit to sort me out and that will be a formidable challenge.


Usually that direction would lead to somewhere no where near far enough from her family! Ouch.
A good 1000 miles away from her clan will give you a fighting chance of realizing your dreams here..IMO.
As you know..Foreigners cant own land here unless they inherit from spouse..
They can however lease for up to 50 years..
(just not from spouse)

----------


## dharmabum

Thanks Neo. Malaga may not suit me as your description sounds dreadful. What's your opinion re Algarve ? I was quite happy last year in Copacabana, Rio even though I speak not one word of Portuguese.

I was also going to look into a cave house rental as it tickles my fancy. I  keep threatening my technology that I want to go live in a cave evey time I break the pc. I have still to master cell phones and i-pads sound like a feminine hygiene product. 

Re: Sailing to False Creek. I know the place and if I can get some local info will be happy to oblige. As much as I admire sailors to me a yacht harbor is just ah expensive slum. On false creek now is another slum of Olympic proportions with a massive density of cave dwellers and bike peddlers. We are still paying for it in taxes and onerous parking fines and fees. This city is nice for a visit but give it a miss from Sept to April unless your prepared to grow webs between your toes.

My cousin is living in Nanaimo while taking a class and he told me he had to call 5 marinas to find one that allowed live aboards. He has a 35' fish boat.

Thanks for the info about leases and ladies. I'll be keeping a sharp eye out for orphans.  

Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> And here's me thinking that you were sailing single handed on your trip, in your own boat.  I wish to sail from UK to Vancouver, "False Creek", and was looking for some info.


Easy, Head to the irwell pay homage to the real Manchester Team, down the Mersey hang a right when it gets bumpy, mind not to hit Wales, the welsh a fussy about that; keep heading South until it gets cold and very windy then turn North; keep going through all the hot bits until it is raining non stop and head for the science dome.

O' they are banning people mooring boats in False Creek now. So you will be required to pay some of the most expensive moorage on the planet. So keep going until the Rain gets cold and then you can tie up with the fish boats in Rupert and look forward for the 1 sunny day we get each year! You will miss manchester shity for sure :-) 

Hope this helps.

Seriously, slave route to the Carrib. Panama then head almost to Hawaii before heading horth until you get the north west trades setting in and then for the Northwest Pacific Coast. Hard  slog. the other way is to slowly pick your days and dam near motarup the whole coast. Long hard passage.

----------


## Neo

Tarifa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Ta...D-eb1AX-hoHgAw

Seville - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Se...ae30QW_xoCIBQp

Cadiz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Ca...BYmy0QXJ14CwBA

El Puerto de Santa Mara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=El...GKPY0QWcqoGgAg

----------


## geoff

Thanks Dharmabum, and Sailing into trouble.  It's a bit of a slog, but I am working on it.

----------


## Lorenzo

Wouldn't buy in Phils unless it is throw away money, same with Thailand. You can move around easier without a house. Cebu has many nice places, also Bantayan in N Cebu, have a look. Many Canadians in Dumaguete, a bunch from Vancover Island.

----------


## dharmabum

Yes I spent a few weeks in Dumaquette last trip. I like that the trikes are large enough for someone my size. I was totally hooped by the trikes in Tagbalaran as they were only suitable for normal sized people. I loved the taxis in Cebu City as well. On the meter and no argument was the rule. 

I checked out  Mindanao and Samal Island. Looks like a candidate if not for the gorillas. It could take some exploring to find a suitable place to settle. The lagoons there look inviting. I loved my two trips to Cook Islands. The lagoon in Raratonga was awesome and I snorkeled every other day for at least an hour. Almost stepped on a coral snake too but wth.  The water inside the reef was 3 to 12' deep with a google of colorful fish. Water temp outside the reef was 80 degrees at 80 feet and viz btw 80 to 200'. Hard to beat. 

Just worked out my Indian ocean passage. There is shipping out to Port Said to Port Kelang. I will have to give W. Australia a miss or do it later once I find a home in PI. I was hoping to find  a passage from E Africa to WA (Perth) then choo choo woo woo across the Nulabor.

Raining here now at 45 F . Saw fresh snow on local mountains this week. Happy to have the means and opportunity to flock off.

Checked out the links Neo for Andalucia. It all looks good, thanks. 

Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## Lorenzo

Here is a Cebu forum to have a look at

Living In Cebu Forums

I'll be in Phills all November, Cebu, Duma, Bantayan and Davao. If you have any specifics you need info on I can ask around for you. Know many guys living there.

----------


## draco888

> I checked out  Mindanao and Samal Island. Looks like a candidate if not for the gorillas. It could take some exploring to find a suitable place to settle. The lagoons there look inviting. I loved my two trips to Cook Islands. The lagoon in Raratonga was awesome and I snorkeled every other day for at least an hour. Almost stepped on a coral snake too but wth.  The water inside the reef was 3 to 12' deep with a google of colorful fish. Water temp outside the reef was 80 degrees at 80 feet and viz btw 80 to 200'. Hard to beat. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and good health,
> 
> dharmabum


'gorillas'  :smiley laughing: 
I love it! Maybe they should Market them as a tourist attraction....

----------


## dharmabum

April 13,2013 

The trip is over. From Nov 15,2012 to April 3, 2013 I completed my second trip around the world. In 1977 it was by air and land this time by air and water. In 1977 the land bit was between Katmandu and London, about 12,000 miles by bus. The other land bit was from Montreal to Vancouver by thumb. One excruciating section was with an American that decided 55 mph was the optimum speed for his pickup. So we motored along for about 2000 miles at economical speed. If you've seen one mile of wheat field you've seen them all.

This RTW2 trip included approx 8,600 miles by sea from Malta to Port Kelang. We were also doing economical speed. The freighter world since the banking melt down 2009 still hasn't picked up the pace. Capt told me his annual bunker bill went from $8 M down to $4 Million dollars. The MV Medea can motor along at 25 knots if necessary but we mostly did 18.  In revolutions it was 50 vs 90. A highlight was going through the Suez Canal and down the Red Sea. I was in Egypt in 1988 and did tale a bus to Sharm el Shaik to dive. It went under the canal. We did not get shore leave in Suez as the town was too volatile + we were on the wrong side  and would need a launch. Too many packages of cigarette as well. 

I ran low on time and cash so did not get to PI this trip. I had some things to tie up at home as I sold my flat. So PI will be Sept or later. However , I am still on the hunt for a caregiver lady friend. Currently corresponding with a 44 yo caregiver living in Cyprus but born and raised in the Dinagat Islands. 

I am carefully feeling her out about her family and any sick buffaloes. Her family had a small business and she has 3 older brothers all married with families. I was intending originally to start my hunt in Leyte but I can do both I think. 

To end my RTW2 trip I spent a month in Pattaya and survived another music festival. The town is on a par with Venice or Havana. Totally unique and indescribable. I came out of Starbucks on Beach road to sit awhile. A friendly young thai lady asked if I liked coffee. I said, yet. She then held out 10 baht and pointed me at the 7-11. Just add 4 bhat for a coffee, she says. I declined, since I had just had a cup. She then proceeded to share with me her bowl of food from a cart. It was tasty but spicy.

 Then she said she was saving money to buy a house with her boyfriend. Ok. After we  finished her food she said we could have sex on the beach for 10 baht. Only in Pattay. She was awfully nice ! 

Anyone been to Dinagat ? Are there any e-pats on the ground there now ? 

Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## draco888

^ she offered you sex on the beach for 10 bht? Did you have your hearing aid turned on? And this after offering to give you 10 bht for a coffee?

----------


## dharmabum

Her name was Moog or sounded like that. She said she worked in an office. She was 26 yo slim and tall with tatas the size of cup cakes and a well toned bottom. She was awfully nice.

I don't know her motivation. Perhaps just a little spontaneous and innocent fun with a falang  or knows that free samples are good marketing. 

When you are offered such a gift you don't ask too many questions. Just be grateful !

----------


## draco888

> Her name was Moog or sounded like that. She said she worked in an office. She was 26 yo slim and tall with tatas the size of cup cakes and a well toned bottom. She was awfully nice.
> 
> I don't know her motivation. Perhaps just a little spontaneous and innocent fun with a falang  or knows that free samples are good marketing. 
> 
> When you are offered such a gift you don't ask too many questions. Just be grateful !


And did you take her up on the offer?

----------


## dharmabum

A gentleman never tells and I won't either. lol.

Sitting in my home town and dreaming of PI. There are so many pinnoy here. I am making connections. Once I've settled where I am to live when "home" I will be off to PI on the hunt for a partner/caregiver. 

I reckon after a stop in Mania to look up a gf that was living rough in Raja Sulieman park I will arrange some transport to Palawan, Borocay, and Leyte, imshalla.

A philipino contact I made here says foreigners are now allowed to own Condo there. Can anyone confirm that information and what are the strings attached, because I'm sure there are some. 

If this is covered in other posts please accept my apology and direct me there. ty.

Cheers and good heath,

dharmabum

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A philipino contact I made here says foreigners are now allowed to own Condo there. Can anyone confirm that information and what are the strings attached, because I'm sure there are some.


Get a lawyer or you risk the same exposure as those that don't do their homework in Thailand....




> The Condominium Act of the Philippines, R.A. 4726, expressly allows foreigners to acquire condominium units and shares in condominium corporations up to not more than 40% of the total and outstanding capital stock of a Filipino owned or controlled condominium corporation. However, there are a very few single-detached homes or Townhouses in the Philippines with condominium titles. Most condominiums are high rise buildings.

----------


## Storekeeper

Living In The Philippines (By: Don Herrington) | live and retire

----------


## brisie

> Then she said she was saving money to buy a house with her boyfriend. Ok. After we  finished her food she said we could have sex on the beach for 10 baht. Only in Pattay. She was awfully





> Her name was Moog or sounded like that


Sure it wasn't ghost of mog  


I was in Palawan over Christmas it's a very small town you could walk from the ferry terminal/bay side park area to the main x road before the airport in 1/2-1 hour

Only managed to meet 1 expat who was Swedish I think who had 2 bars karaoke targeted to Pino's as there wasn't enough tourists to keep the bars going.

There are no beaches that I know of unless you take a boat out to Honda bay. If you ride down south all we saw was prison farms and up north there isn't much to see but for the magnificent scenery.

A lot of Pino's we spoke with said that they migrated away from the problems of Manila to Puerto and they mentioned that the town has almost zero crime rate since the shootings 10 years ago. 
All in all it's a beautiful clean town with friendly people but I don't think it would take to long to get board shitless being so small.

----------


## dharmabum

Storekeeper, Harrybarracuda and brise, thanks.

Good replies. The "Living in the Philippines' site looks promising. Lots to learn and hopefully I may avoid some common errors. I did get fleeced last time in Manila by a man claiming to be x -US officer needing money to get his family on a plane. He is known by some of you.

There are no guarantees and I am just as gullible as the next guy sometimes. I was told it's easy to con greedy people out of their money because they are trying to get yours and not watching their own. 

Palawan sounds quite pleasant but for the prison farms. I never seem bored and can watch the wind blow the coconut trees for hours. I am aiming for Palawan for some snorkeling.  

I will no doubt visit Cebu as well and re-visit a few places. I will for sure re-visit Dumagette  and this time search out some x-pats.  Canadians ? 

No such thing. A Canadian is just another immigrant with seniority. If casually asked  for my citizenship I usually say " No I'm not a Canadian" I'm a child of the universe, citizen of the global village and hitchhiker through the galaxy. ".

 I live in a rain forest in the Pacific North West on the Pacific rim and ring of fire.

 Also I don't think there are many real Canadians here anyway. To be a 'Real Canadian' to my little mind you must live at least 200 or more miles N of 49 and hunt and fish for at least some of your food. 

All the rest of us withing 200 miles of the American Republic are simply border trash. 

I'm an American. I live in one of the Americas. Generally N America has 3 zones. Mexico can be considered the work zone. The US is the shopping zone and Canada is for recreation. 

Cheers and good healh all,

dharmabum

----------


## UdonForever

I think you will be sorry if you buy right away. I have always found myself wanting to move around some until I found just the right area for me.

----------


## dharmabum

Thanks.  I am going to look hard at several places and most likely will rent for some months before I make a choice. PI has so much to offer and such enormous variety scattered across land and ocean. 

One thought is to buy a 'live aboard' boat that can handle blue water and hire a crew for exploring more remote places.  No sure how practical this is as I have no sailing experience.  

  Palawan, Borocay and Leyte are on my to do list so far but also want to explore the Cordillera as well. Just bought a 'Lonley Planet ' today.

Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## crepitas

Looks like you got all nailed mate....big sea change hugh?

I am one of those that thought you were single handing round the world....made me quite jealous...however letting someone else drive sounds pretty good too.

Never got to the Philippines....can we ask why the Philippines as against some other SE Asia or even an Indian Ocean island country. ( just selfish re Indian Ocean...wish I had taken a look...lol)

The condo thing ( buying) might be a bit restrictive for a footloose retiree used to fresh air and the outdoors.....but good as a bolt hole of course.

Re the boat idea.....you may want to consider walking the docks in marinas or hanging out in bars frequented by yachties...probably find a few of the _shoestring_ sailors (or even the well heeled?) would appreciate your company and a few bucks to boost the cruising kitty whilst gunk holing around the islands or even further afield?

Go for it mate!  :Smile:

----------


## dharmabum

I have spend plenty of time in Thailand and Indonesia (mainly Bali). Nothing bad there to put me off at all. 

It's my contention that if I connect with at Pinoy lady she would be more willing to travel that a Thai or Balinese.  I  still have a few places on my agenda to  visit on planet earth. So I am aiming to hunt up a special someone who will help with the health issues and onerous logistics of travel. 

My first visit to PI was very positive and outside of Manila and Cebu city I discovered the ocean is clean and the air fresh. Not so in Thailand or any SE Asia country. 

How can you fail to be impressed in  a country where there's an armed doorman at McDonald's but  they have valet parking for your motorcycle ? 

Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## VocalNeal

How big is this MV Jamaica? Just curious as I used to be on ships.

Why PI? Also just curious? Is food better there, or visa easier to get or property cheaper, rent cheaper, or.. 

Not saying here is the be all and end all but there is also Indo (not Bali). Manado would be good if you like snorkling. 

Batam or Bintan are close to Sing. for medial etc.

----------


## dharmabum

The two ships I sailed with are:  CMA CGM Jamaica,

CMA CGM JAMAICA - Vessel's Details and Current Position - 9326770 - 212789000




This was about 1/2 the size of the CMA CGM Medea.


CMA CGM MEDEA - Vessel's Details and Current Position - 9299800 - 228342900

The Jamaica officers were mostly Ukrainian but the officers of the Medea were mainly from Romania with a French Captain.

I crossed the Atlantic on the Jamiaca and boarded the CMA CGM Medea in Malta to cross from Mediterranean down Red Sea and across the Indian Ocean. I disembarked in Port Kelang Maylasia.  

Yes I've been diving from Manado on Bunaken Island. It was awesome. I have also visited Jogjakarta mainly to see the religious sites of Prambanan and Borobudur. 


Prambanan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Borobudur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Cheers and good health,

dharmabum

----------


## tonyroma

freighter travel is on the rise ....used to be very popular in the 30s and 40s not allowed to have more than 12 passengers because then u have to have a doctor ..

----------


## dharmabum

There is lots of documentation required for freighter travel. A medical is mandatory and must state you are fit to travel on ship without a doctor.  Age limit is 80. Not for everybody.

----------


## VocalNeal

> freighter travel is on the rise ....used to be very popular in the 30s and 40s not allowed to have more than 12 passengers because then u have to have a doctor ..


I was on ships in my early life and we had 6 cabins if I remember plus the owners cabin. We used to take passengers to South America. This was in the days when officers dressed for dinner. Oh and we had a boat deck!

But this Jamaica is a LOT bigger than the ones I sailed on.

----------


## Saint Willy

> A ship offers comfort and enough solitude to relax. It's not for everyone for sure but I like that freighters are simple and pragmatic. *Also healthier than a cruise ship that has 2,000 to 4,000 people in a confined living space*.


Eerily precient, well called prior to COVID-19.

----------

